# FK1000P - mini review & pics



## Bigpikle

I LOVE trying new stuff, and always have my eye on new products that I want to test out  One that has been on the radar for a long time is Finish Kare FK1000P, as it gets rave reviews from many users on Autopia but is not a product I see on here at all, except for this great post from Alex at SP last winter.

I wanted a VERY durable sealant that was going to last through winter and bead and sheet extremely well, so I could use my foaming and blow dry technique as much as possible during the winter. I tried 476 last winter and didnt like the application, and while I love 845, I wasnt sure it was going to be durable enough for my needs. When Alex got some samples of the 1000P in stock I knew I had to try it for the winter detail on the A3  - thanks Alex...

This is what its like - its a MASSIVE tub that is ALMOST TWICE THE SIZE OF A TUB OF 476 FOR THE SAME PRICE 










It smells bad but is slightly softer than 476. One thing that really appealed was that it takes 20 mins between applying and buffing, and once buffed you can IMMEDIATELY apply another layer with no ill effects or need to wait - ideal for getting a good layer of protection on in a single session :thumb: It is also supposed to rval the durability of 476 

*Application*

Being slightly softer that 476, but still a hard wax, it goes onto an applicator VERY easily. It kind of melts onto the paint, making the pad just glide over the paint and its easy to get on a thin and even layer. Doing half the A3 probably took me 8-10 mins.

*Removal*

This is possibly the EASIEST product I have ever buffed off. 1 light swipe with a MF and ALL RESIDUE is gone :thumb: FK say to leave it 20 mins before removing, so I left it for 20-40 mins on various panels, some in the shade and some in the full sunand getting very hot on the paint, and it just got easier and easier to remove  No issues at all here. I also put it on the wheels, and only where I caught a corner and ended up with wax accumulating a bit thick, did I need any effort to remove it. Even then a firmer wipe with the MF did it - not once did i resort to a squirt of QD to get this off... FK say that once it is ready to buff it can be instantly layered with no issues. This is potentially a HUGE advantage over many products ad one that makes it ideal for a 1 day detail.

*Looks*

Highly subjective this of course, but wow, i was impressed. I have heard it described as a "deeper, thicker looking layer of clearcoat" and I think that sums it up very nicely. Subtle, but it doesnt have the gloss of some products, rather it just makes the car look like a fresh paintjob - rich colour, glassy on the curves and amazing flake. It is also a very reflective finish - something I saw on Alex's car at the last CBC when it was so reflective that it almost made it hard to tell the exact colour from some angles. Personally I think the Audi as never looked better - despite Zym0l, SV and other expensive LSPs on it in the past :thumb:

*Beading & Sheeting*

Beads with thousands of very small tight beads crammed in next to each other. Quite like beading from a quality wax rather than any sealant I've used before. Water just wont stay on the paint and even on the bonnet it tries its best to roll right off.

*Durability*

No idea yet obviously but a quick search on Autopia will give you plenty of testimonials. Edit - It doesnt have the FK anti-static properties (thanks Alex) I also have 2 layers on the wheels after a full clean, Tardis and clay, so will see how it holds up on those - ease of use makes it a great wheel product if it lasts...I kno James B has had success using it on wheels as well.

*Conclusion*

Possibly THE best value quality LSP product you can buy right now - HUGE tin, use almost nothing to do a panel and it should last forever. I love the look, and it is supposed to improve after 2-3 days as well. Car is too dirty now to really see if that's true though... If it does last well then this an absolute no-brainer of a purchase and should be an instant rival to 476 and 915, as it offers even easier use and instant layering - BIG advantages IMHO 

Anyway, a few pics for what they are worth and a quick beading shot from a light shower the other evening.























































Here is a quick video of how it performs as a wheel sealant - 1 week and a fairly dirty rear wheel later....


----------



## Alan W

Great review Damon and ease of use sounds superb! :thumb:

A3 looks stunning in its new winter coat! What a beautiful colour that is! 

Alan W

P.S. I thought you were going to give up searching for the next big thing! :lol:


----------



## Gandi

Iv been thinking about getting some of this after being converted to Sealants over waxes thanks to Duragloss.
Made my mind up now, ill finish up my pot of #915 then on to the FK


----------



## Bigpikle

Alan W said:


> Great review Damon and ease of use sounds superb! :thumb:
> 
> A3 looks stunning in its new winter coat! What a beautiful colour that is!
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. I thought you were going to give up searching for the next big thing! :lol:


Thanks Alan - I just gave up on ever finding the holy grail and decided to enjoy the journey instead :lol: This isn't it by the way, but it certainly will have a regular place in my detailing cupboard 



Gandi said:


> Iv been thinking about getting some of this after being converted to Sealants over waxes thanks to Duragloss.
> Made my mind up now, ill finish up my pot of #915 then on to the FK


I never used 915, but would take this over 476 every day of the week. It's pretty much idiot proof as well as great value...


----------



## Gandi

TBH iv tried a Few Waxes but i love #915 so ill keep a tin of it but im going off waxes fast, ill be stocking up on Duragloss and ill grab some of this too lol


----------



## Epoch

I'm still not sure about the shark on the tub :lol:

maybe it's made from shark oil, and that's one dame robust species

Nice review Damon, mybe it's the new winter champion


----------



## GeeJay

Wow! That looks so nice!

I personally love the durability of Collinite, but hear exactly what you're saying with regard to application. I can live with it though, as it's such a great product.

The thing that sells me to this is the price vs volume. Although Collinite lasts forever, twice as much is always a winner, and with shots like that, I might just splash out when the Colly bleeds dry


----------



## ads2k

Nice review Damon 

I must admit I never found the problems with application that you've had with 476, but then the last time I used it was in the summer (well the one day we had ).

Going to do something similar to the wifes car soon, so if I remember to take pictures this time i'll post them up


----------



## Dipesh

that looks real good. 

love the colour of your Audi!


----------



## sal329

The paint looks amazing, love the color. This has become probably my favorite sealant.


----------



## Buzzsaw

That colour is the nuts - looks like a candy red :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance

Cool review Damon... Glad you liked it! . The Audi is a cracking colour!


----------



## Ross

Would this be any use on alloys?


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> Would this be any use on alloys?


I reckon so, so have put 2 layers on freshly cleaned and prep'd wheels on the Audi to find out... It is supposed to clean easy and last long, so should be ideal. I plan a quick video tomorrow or Sat, showing how well they clean with just the PW. Hoping for good things


----------



## GeeJay

Quick question...is the paint metallic at all? In the first, it looks like it might be, but the beading shot looks flat? 

Have you tried it on metallic paints? Does it hide teh flake or enhance (or do very little to it)

G


----------



## Bigpikle

paint is metallic - this is superb for flake pop 

beads shot looks flat as it was very overcast and raining quite hard at the time


----------



## IanG

I bought some of this earlier in the year but never thought to try it on my wheels might be just the job through the winter :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Bigpikle said:


> Thanks Alan - I just gave up on ever finding the holy grail and decided to enjoy the journey instead :lol:


Sounds like a lot more fun that way! :lol:

Nice idea doing the wheels.  That 250 deg. C melting temperature should ensure it can withstand the much lower wheel temps. Please keep us informed how it performs! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## leistrum

Hello Bigpikle,

I wondered if you'd mind giving a comparison of Autobalm and the Finishkare. I'd been thinking of the Autobalm, mainly because just 1 product required to clean, fill and seal. However the write up you've just done on the Finishkare got me interested in that! I realise its just a sealant. I use Blackfire, the AFPP looks glossy even when dirty, but I must say the Audi looks great and you seem to have a lot of experience of different products. I ought to finish the Blackfire really but you know how it is! Do you think I'd be happy with Autobalm? Although I understand it's not meant to have another product on top I was thinking of it just for it's filling ability and then maybe the FK on top? (I know that's not 1 step!) . Once again apologies for bothering you, my excuse is the illness we share! (mind you my car doesn't get cleaned that often, just when I do do it I like it to be a good job!) Cheers Ian


----------



## hartzsky

Looks great. You don't need big bucks to get a big shine


----------



## Bigpikle

leistrum said:


> Hello Bigpikle,
> 
> I wondered if you'd mind giving a comparison of Autobalm and the Finishkare. I'd been thinking of the Autobalm, mainly because just 1 product required to clean, fill and seal. However the write up you've just done on the Finishkare got me interested in that! I realise its just a sealant. I use Blackfire, the AFPP looks glossy even when dirty, but I must say the Audi looks great and you seem to have a lot of experience of different products. I ought to finish the Blackfire really but you know how it is! Do you think I'd be happy with Autobalm? Although I understand it's not meant to have another product on top I was thinking of it just for it's filling ability and then maybe the FK on top? (I know that's not 1 step!) . Once again apologies for bothering you, my excuse is the illness we share! (mind you my car doesn't get cleaned that often, just when I do do it I like it to be a good job!) Cheers Ian


Ian

I would suggest that Auto Balm adds more gloss than FK1000 - more of a wetter glossier finish on this car for sure. I was seriously thinking of using AB on this car for winter as it looks wonderful and will no doubt give great protection as well, but as I got this really wanted to try it.....

I put AB on my in-laws Rolls Royce in January, when I did the write up here. We used that car 10 days ago to do a detailing demo for the Rolls Royce Enthusiasts Club and Marc (Krystal Kleen) washed it ahead of doing a polishing demo on the boot. The car was still showing beading after the wash, and that was >8 months after application. The car lives in a garage but is used every week and in all weathers, so has a slightly sheltered life compared to a typical daily driver, but that still proves terrific longevity.

I am not typically one to mix LSP's, except to sometimes use things like Opti Seal over a LSP to boost protection, so cant really comment on AB with another sealant over it...FK1000 has a cleaning rating of 1/10, so would gues its impact on a well cured layer of AB would be low. It might make a good topper layer


----------



## leistrum

Hi Big Bigpikle, That's great, thanks for that comparison, I think you've sold me on the Autobalm. But the Finishkare looks great too, and having seen your thread I'd checked out Serious Performance's webpage and thought exactly the same as you - that the low cleaning score might mean you could have the filling ability of Autobalm with that over the top. But if Autobalm is as good as you say then I think that's the one for me! Cheers Ian


----------



## chrisfr

Nice review, looking forward for your durability report and if you can see any difference due to the anti-static properties.
Would be nice if the car stays cleaner than with a usual sealant.


----------



## Bigpikle

chrisfr said:


> Nice review, looking forward for your durability report and if you can see any difference due to the anti-static properties.
> Would be nice if the car stays cleaner than with a usual sealant.


I did test it for 2 weeks ahead of doing the whole car. Cleaned and prepared half a front door, and had wax on it side by side.

TBH I couldnt see ANY difference in dirt collection over the 2 weeks, so I;m not expecting much differences really.

I did a foam, rinse and blow dry wash yesterday with no touching involved, and the car came up extremely clean - probably 90% clean - which is fairly impressive. It certainly seems to release dirt pretty well. I tried the same thing with my Zaino'd car and the results were nowhere near close with Z-CS holding onto more dirt


----------



## Serious Performance

*FK 1000P is NOT in FK's anti static line up.*


----------



## Bigpikle

Serious Performance said:


> *FK 1000P is NOT in FK's anti static line up.*


thanks Alex - I thought the entire range did, so thats good to know.

Does the Pink Wax have the anti-static? I seem to remember Bence testing it and seeing significant dirt reduction versus other panels on the car...


----------



## Ross

Iam thinking of getting this for my alloys hows it holding up on the alloys?


----------



## wyliss

There's me, I have just ordered some 476 too !. It aint that bad is it guys?
I have Pinnacle Souveran Wax but mainly use that in the summer.....


----------



## Dave^

I chose the FK 1000P over the Colli 915 as recommended by Alex, and i'm glad i did, it's an excellent product!! :thumb:


----------



## Ross

dibbs26 said:


> There's me, I have just ordered some 476 too !. It aint that bad is it guys?
> I have Pinnacle Souveran Wax but mainly use that in the summer.....


476 isnt bad at all inface its a very good wax but most people want to try new products ect


----------



## Serious Performance

Bigpikle said:


> thanks Alex - I thought the entire range did, so thats good to know.
> 
> Does the Pink Wax have the anti-static? I seem to remember Bence testing it and seeing significant dirt reduction versus other panels on the car...


No, the 2685 Pink Paste Wax isn't part of the Anti-Static line-up.

The products with the patented Anti-Static properties are:
1016 Wash N Wax Shampoo
228 Glass Cleaner Concentrate
360 Medium Micro Cut Compound
217 Quick Gloss Glaze Sealant
2180 Ultra Poly Wipe Sealant
146 Finish Restorer
425 Ultra Slick Poly Detailer
108 Rubber / Vinyl Poly Protectant

Cheers .


----------



## MaDMaXX

Er this looks fantastic, i was just about to order some 476, but is this better? And i'm afraid i'm gonna have to ask, what's the difference between a wax and a sealant?

Thanks.


----------



## Bigpikle

MaDMaXX said:


> Er this looks fantastic, i was just about to order some 476, but is this better? And i'm afraid i'm gonna have to ask, *what's the difference between a wax and a sealant?*
> 
> Thanks.


good question with probably a 1000 answers from those more knowledgeable than me 

essentially it seems to come down to whether it contains a % of carnauba wax or not. If it does it seems to be Ok to call it a wax, otherwise it seems to fall into the sealant camp....

FK1000 is a paste sealant while 476 'seems' to be happy being called a wax, although the smell and consistency make me wonder how much of anything natural there could be in it  476 is a rock hard paste in a big tin with a foul smell. FK1000 is a slightly softer paste in a big tin with a foul smell....doesnt really concern me 'how' we classify either of them TBH.

'Best' is so subjective - depends how you want to judge it. FK1000 is so much easier to use, really pretty idiot proof, and buffing it is simple and it can be safely layered after 20 mins. That alone makes it 'better' for me but might not for others. 476 is the king of durability, and while in the US many say FK1000 rivals it, although I cant comment on that personally... Looks are different but both make your car look stunning - 476 seems to have more of a smooth glossiness, while FK1000 looks crisper and brighter, but not really much in it. 476 is slightly more expensive per oz, but both are very cheap in the grand scheme of waxes & sealants.

Right now, and unless it fades away in a few weeks time and doesnt live up to the durability claims, *FOR ME* FK1000 is much better than 476...but that is purely a personal opinion that likely wont be shared by others


----------



## Ross

Hows it doing on the alloys?


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> Hows it doing on the alloys?


looks fine - not washed the car properly since I applied it, but will try a PW foam and rinse tomorrow if the rain holds off.

will do some more pics as well...

one great thing is this stuff beads like mad even when dirty


----------



## Ross

My poorboys wheel sealent is almost finished so iam wanting to try this out plus the 15 oz tin will last ages.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Hmm, so, why would i want a sealant over a wax?


----------



## GlynRS2

A great review and impressive results, the car looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

RosswithaOCD said:


> My poorboys wheel sealent is almost finished so iam wanting to try this out plus the 15 oz tin will last ages.


I did a quick finger swipe on the worst wheel on my way out to pick up the curry tonight, and the lightest swipe brought it up 100% spotless.

My quick guess/hunch is that this stuff is awesome 

full test and pics in the morning...


----------



## MaDMaXX

Thansk fort he test and info Bigpikle, i'm very interested in the as i'm wanting to buy something to protect the car over the look (i can add fancier wax on top, right?)

The Colly seemed to fit the bill but i've not clicked go on the order yet.


----------



## Ross

You could add a wax over the top of it but I dont think you would need to


----------



## Bigpikle

you could wax it but personally I wouldnt bother - check out my new post on the sheeting after 2 weeks and only a foam


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks for the review - I'm sold on it!!


----------



## ads2k

RussZS said:


> Thanks for the review - I'm sold on it!!


Told you so :thumb: it's all pikles fault.......... it always is


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

ads2k said:


> Told you so :thumb: it's all pikles fault.......... it always is


Indeed - a 10 minute chinwag at Megs resulted in me spending about £100 when I got home!! :lol::lol:


----------



## ads2k

RussZS said:


> Indeed - a 10 minute chinwag at Megs resulted in me spending about £100 when I got home!! :lol::lol:


He always has that effect on people :lol:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Any update on this bigpikle?


----------



## freon warrior

A tin on pre order from SP:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

MaDMaXX said:


> Any update on this bigpikle?


what do you want to know?

still looks great, lasting well and beads great. Only been foamed and rinsed for weeks on end and still comes up spotless :thumb:

wheels coming up great as well. Highly recommended


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Bigpikle said:


> what do you want to know?
> 
> still looks great, lasting well and beads great. Only been foamed and rinsed for weeks on end and still comes up spotless :thumb:
> 
> wheels coming up great as well. Highly recommended


What did you use before it? Are the usual suspects suitable? LP/Carlack/SRP etc?


----------



## MaDMaXX

Oh, i've got the tin, car came back from the body shop (full re-spray) last week and i've gotten the rear wings done in two coats at the moment.

It's so easy to apply and remove, i mean, really easy, the second coat nearly twice as easy as the first.

Was just after the longevity update really, how many weeks are we at now? any top up's etc?


----------



## jcdub

Where can I buy some FK1000P. I live in Dublin Ireland. So do I need to order it over the internet?


----------



## MaDMaXX

It's one UK distributor only, so order online from seriousperformance.co.uk


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> What did you use before it? Are the usual suspects suitable? LP/Carlack/SRP etc?


On the A3 I put it over some Mark V Glisten/IP200 from Ben - makes a long lasting AIO. Can go over any sealant based AIO or paint cleaner :thumb:



MaDMaXX said:


> Oh, i've got the tin, car came back from the body shop (full re-spray) last week and i've gotten the rear wings done in two coats at the moment.
> 
> It's so easy to apply and remove, i mean, really easy, the second coat nearly twice as easy as the first.
> 
> Was just after the longevity update really, how many weeks are we at now? any top up's etc?


the A3 hasnt had anything since applying, but may have had some Z-8 on a few panels IIRC. Trying to resist topping it to try and find out just how long it will last. No signs of it weakening so far, and its coming up 3 months of major muck on it so far 

On the Saab I topped it quickly with Pink Wax as I also wanted to try that out. The wheels are performing brilliantly. Cleans up so well with just a rinse.


----------



## MaDMaXX

That's some good performance in this weather with all the mud and salt on the roads.


----------



## GeeJay

GeeJay said:


> I might just splash out when the Colly bleeds dry


:lol::lol: 2 months later and the colly is still near full and my 1000p arrives. Damn you, daaamn you  (but really, thanks for the review!:thumb


----------



## Bigpikle

GeeJay said:


> :lol::lol: 2 months later and the colly is still near full and my 1000p arrives. Damn you, daaamn you  (but really, thanks for the review!:thumb


go on - rush out and put it on top of the Colly :lol:

we know you want to


----------



## caledonia

Are you on commission Mr P?

Everytime I see FK1000, you are just around the corner. 

Don't blame you really its good stuff.:thumb:

Gordon


----------



## GeeJay

Bigpikle said:


> go on - rush out and put it on top of the Colly :lol:
> 
> we know you want to


Haha, I do, I do....and weirdly, i love the way it smells 

2 more days till I can actually slap it on though


----------



## Bigpikle

GeeJay said:


> Haha, I do, I do....and weirdly, i love the way it smells
> 
> *JUST PLAIN WRONG*
> 
> 2 more days till I can actually slap it on though


would get lynched if I tried that on Xmas day


----------



## Ross

I used this on my car and it was too easy left a very nice finish looks like Zaino Z2 which I really like


----------



## ianFRST

this will be my 1st purchase of 2009


----------



## Ross

ianFRST said:


> this will be my 1st purchase of 2009


Yep its really very good gives a glassy finish


----------



## caledonia

Cant beat it. I am an other fan of the stuff now.
Get the kp1000 & 425 kit. I did and loved it.
Applied it yesterday.
Gordon.


----------



## Ross

caledonia said:


> Cant beat it. I am an other fan of the stuff now.
> Get the kp1000 & 425 kit. I did and loved it.
> Applied it yesterday.
> Gordon.


So did I found it too easy to use


----------



## caledonia

RosswithaOCD said:


> So did I found it too easy to use


That the good thing so easy to apply and remove, with great durability. Also you do not need eyes in the back of your head unlike Colly in case it cures.
I work away most of the day then returned to buff off.
Gordon


----------



## ianFRST

425 being the QD for it?


----------



## ryanuk

ianFRST said:


> 425 being the QD for it?


yeah mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Ian, get this kit:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_682.html


----------



## Ross

Have you got kp1000 Russ?


----------



## Bigpikle

Right, I'm not buying any more product without setting up a nice rich commission deal in advance. I hope FK are watching this - I'm sure the FK Santa is just round the corner with my sleigh full of thank you goodies :lol:

Glad others are rating it highly as well. I hope next autumn when everyone asks what to use for winter, that the myth that Colli is the _only_ option will finally be put to bed


----------



## Cliff

Apologies if these have already been asked and answered Bigpikle (I have not read the whole thread ) 

1) How many layers have you added 

2) Did subsequent layers 'add' to the finish like it does with Zaino?

Great review and write up BTW and :argie: the colour / your car :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

I did 2 layers in total - in the same session, so hard to say about looks of 1 vs 2 layers. The look improves over a few days, as although it cures enough to layer in 20 mins, the manufacturer says it takes a few days to fully develop on the paint. I always do 2 layers to ensure 100% coverage though.

It is quite a Zaino look as already said - looks like a thicker clearcoat, and is a look I really like from both products.


----------



## West

Really nice review!
And you got me hooked too..!
I love the way your Audi looks :argie:
And even more the video of the wheels being cleaned.. :argie::argie:
I just bought new wheels and actually wanted FK1000P to put on them but http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/ doesn't have it at the moment..
I will perhaps try to manage a while without it..

But for sure I will be looking forward to getting it as it's on the top of my wishlist now right over Chemical Guys New Car Air Freshener..
I gotta find a way to get a bigger paycheck..


----------



## hartzsky

I used 1000p for the first time last week. I used it on my black conversion van that has single stage paint. Very very pleased, I love the look. I applied it a little different. I took my lighter and lit the wax on fire for 3-4 seconds. Then I blow it out. Then I apply it to the car while the wax is in a semi-liquid state. Of course you have to keep lighting the wax til the cars done. I really think applying it this way adds to the look. Try it.


----------



## chrisfr

Don't you lose some of the solvents this way, which means you "alter" the formula of the sealant?


----------



## West

hartzsky said:


> I used 1000p for the first time last week. I used it on my black conversion van that has single stage paint. Very very pleased, I love the look. I applied it a little different. I took my lighter and lit the wax on fire for 3-4 seconds. Then I blow it out. Then I apply it to the car while the wax is in a semi-liquid state. Of course you have to keep lighting the wax til the cars done. I really think applying it this way adds to the look. Try it.


I wouldn't do that. Not when I get mine.
If it was intended to be liquid they would have made it liquid and not a paste.
I am no chemist but I doubt it is inteded to be used that way. I would think you perhaps burns some of the ingredients giving protection and/or gloss.



chrisfr said:


> Don't you lose some of the solvents this way, which means you "alter" the formula of the sealant?


I would worry that too.


----------



## Planet Man

hartzsky said:


> I applied it a little different. I took my lighter and lit the wax on fire for 3-4 seconds. Then I blow it out. Then I apply it to the car while the wax is in a semi-liquid state. Of course you have to keep lighting the wax til the cars done. Try it.


Holy Moly:doublesho That sounds a bit different mate.

As it is easier to apply and take off (by most accounts) why would you want to alter the make up of the wax?

Could be expensive if you get a candle effect


----------



## hartzsky

My technique is an old Army trick. We used old fashioned Johnson Paste wax to polish the floors. Our floors looked like mirrors. We also used this technique to put a mirror shine on our boots. Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## Bigpikle

might be worth a try.... it certainly will help soften it and remove some solvent content I guess. I like to work a pad in it a bit and it softens and goes a little oily, making it really easy to spread thin


----------



## Nickos

sounds like a boot polish technique there! Nice initiative. Of coarse, i won't be doing it due to a childish attempt with boot polish lighting years ago that did NOT go well.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Pikle, yeah, once you rub the pad in it a once or twice, the surface breaks up and goes soft and slick.


----------



## fz158

can this be applied over bilt hamber autobalm or would i be missing the point if i put this over that?

thanks


----------



## Will-S

fz158 said:


> can this be applied over bilt hamber autobalm or would i be missing the point if i put this over that?
> 
> thanks


IMHO kind of missing the point. AB is a good product on its own. Different beading technique but still good product.


----------



## Ross

BH are making a topper for AB.


----------



## fz158

guys not sure what to do? continue with the BH or collonite 915 i have or get this product,or can i use a combination?


----------



## Ross

What do you want?Beading or swirl masking?


----------



## fz158

i want it all, lol. I would like the swirls on my black type r to be masked but also the protection and beading. I am asking for too much?


----------



## Ross

AB will mask swirl and give lots of protection but the beads are not great I think two coats of AB will last 6 months I am sure Damon aka Bigpickle said that.


----------



## fz158

so do you think i should get the fk1000p? Do I need it


----------



## Ross

You could use AG SRP plus FK 1000P that would hide swirls and give you beading.


----------



## fz158

or could i just put down some AB andd then some collonite over it


----------



## Ross

I am not sure why not ask here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149


----------



## Mr Face

Bigpikle said:


> I never used 915, but would take this over 476 every day of the week. It's pretty much idiot proof as well as great value...


OK, so if I get this right then it would suite me just fine :thumb: and, would have been my first purchase after joining DW  Perhaps ignorance is bliss after all :thumb: we love it too


----------



## Heritage-Wax

The results you achieved from this look superb, it's a very nice deep red on your A3 :thumb:


----------



## kata_tutu

What is the best way to apply the FK1000p when done by hand?


----------



## dizzydiesel

Great review.

I disagree on 1 thing.....the smell. I like it. It's a real oily petrol type smell.

(I know I'm a bit odd)


----------



## MaDMaXX

Oh yeah, i remember people saying it's not a very pleasant smell before i bought mine, not thought about it since. But now i think of it, it's not an unpleasant smell


----------



## Bigpikle

dizzydiesel said:


> Great review.
> 
> I disagree on 1 thing.....the smell. I like it. It's a real oily petrol type smell.
> 
> (I know I'm a bit odd)





MaDMaXX said:


> Oh yeah, i remember people saying it's not a very pleasant smell before i bought mine, not thought about it since. But now i think of it, it's not an unpleasant smell


dont use it for too long in an enclosed space


----------



## MaDMaXX

oops, i used it my room in Jan, i was told that it was a bit fumy in there :/


----------



## dizzydiesel

Bigpikle said:


> dont use it for too long in an enclosed space


Oh course.....I'll be careful.


----------



## ncd

As FK1000P is a sealant, would i put this on before or after Dodo Purple Haze? Bit confused 

Cheers


----------



## Bigpikle

ncd said:


> As FK1000P is a sealant, would i put this on before or after Dodo Purple Haze? Bit confused
> 
> Cheers


before but you dont need the Dodo as well..


----------



## edthedrummer

can this be applied using fingers? 

What happens if say, i applied it, and didn't wait 20mins?  

it really is absolutely awesome. I love it. 

And to me, it smells very wood varnish-y.


----------



## Bigpikle

wouldnt use skin for this as its obviously packed with heavy solvents. <20 mins just means it probably hasnt cured properly so you'll likely reduce performance.


----------



## edthedrummer

Cheers chap, i'll re-apply it properly tomorrow evening.


----------



## edthedrummer

how about using it on glass? Tried it on my rear quarter window, that came up well, but will it smear if i use it on my windscreen or something daft like that?


----------



## kata_tutu

Anyone advise on how best to apply FK?


----------



## Bigpikle

edthedrummer said:


> how about using it on glass? Tried it on my rear quarter window, that came up well, but will it smear if i use it on my windscreen or something daft like that?


no issues on side windows etc but I only put decent screen tuff on the front, just in case 



kata_tutu said:


> Anyone advise on how best to apply FK?


theres lots written about it on here.

foam pad, just work it in the top a little to pick up a small amount, then wipe. It sort of melts onto the paint and goes a little oily once worked. Its VERY easy. Works really well by machine as well - 4" pad fits perfectly in the tin, quick twist, then work over the car.

Key is keep it as THIN AS POSSIBLE.2 thin layers is better than 1 thick.


----------



## ncd

Bigpikle said:


> before but you dont need the Dodo as well..


Ok thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Ti22

I've been using this for a while now. Great stuff, but I think it can lack depth when i use it instead of glasur. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## Danno1975

> This is possibly the EASIEST product I have ever buffed off. 1 light swipe with a MF and ALL RESIDUE is gone :thumb: FK say to leave it 20 mins before removing


Hi I used the FK for the first time at the weekend over Poorboys Black Hole Glaze on my Grey 3 Series and have been very impressed (see link).

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117547

But, it never said leave 20 mins on my tin, so I did'nt just waited for it to haze and buffed off with a couple of MFs, the longest it was on a panel was probably 10 minutes.

Seems to work well, I was planning on layering it too so I'll see if leaving it for less than 20 mins has an effect.

As a side note its so good that after a drive to Maidstone in the rain yesterday the water and high speed seems to have left the car cleaner than it was prior to the rain (washed off the dust).


----------



## chargedvr6

where can i get it?


----------



## Alan W

chargedvr6 said:


> where can i get it?


Here you go FK1000P

Alan W


----------



## Anzafin

Could I put the FK1000P over Clearkote Red Moose Machine Glaze? 
I tried to top up RMMG with Zaino Z8 and it didn't seem to work.


----------



## Bence

No.

1000P hates oily glazes, especially RMG.


----------



## jimex01

Bence said:


> No.
> 
> 1000P hates oily glazes, especially RMG.


Damn, Ive just put 2 layers of FK1000 over 1 coat of Clearkote RMG applied by PC at speed 4 on my RB320 

Can't say Ive seen any issues with it so far or am I missing something :wall:


























What can I expect to happen??

Ive used RMG under Jetseal 109 before on my old Type R and didn't have any issues?


----------



## Car Key

jimex01 said:


> Can't say Ive seen any issues with it so far or am I missing something :wall:


 You'll be missing the FK1000 in a few weeks time. It will 'slide' off.


----------



## jimex01

Car Key said:


> You'll be missing the FK1000 in a few weeks time. It will 'slide' off.


Doh!!!!!!!!!!

Ooo well I suppose Ill need to give it a good soaking in APC and start again :doublesho


----------



## Bence

Not necessarily. Enjoy your shiny car because it looks good. 

And when the 1000P starts to diminish, top the glaze with CMW or strip it and time for 1000P alone (or with a synthetic glaze).


----------



## Leodhasach

What if you were to put a 'barrier' sealant (Jetseal perhaps?) over an oily glaze and then topped that off with FK1000P, would that solve the problem?

Apologies if I'm completely wrong, I'm just thinking out loud :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just bought some FK1000P and FK425 to try out. I think I'm going to try putting NXT Tech Wax (v1.0) under the FK - i.e. using the NXT effectively as a synthetic glaze.


----------

